# I'm looking for a feeling



## One Planer (Dec 14, 2015)

Get your mind out of the gutter! :smirk:

Ever since I took up the game 4 and a bit years ago, I've always suffered with a slide where everything moves forward in the downswing. Head, chest, hips the lot. Not good I know.

To this end over the winter my pro and I have decided to address this as it's the next step in the process.

Below is an image (LEFT) of where I was before we addressed the issue. 

The opposite image (RIGHT) was taken after around 4 weeks work.







Bit better I think we can agree there?

The issue I have is at transition, right at the second the change of direction occurs. I still have a slight bump forward which cases my head to move off the line drawn in the picture by my teaching pro.

So, my question to the experts on here. At transition, is there a feeling I should be looking for when making the transition with regards to keeping my head still and not letting it move towards the target?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm prone to a slide when I start trying to hit it too hard, my swingthought to correct it is ensure my sternum stays over the ball through impact. 

Try to focus on hitting the ball 'better' not 'harder'  :thup:


----------



## Junior (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm not sure where I've seen it, but someone said on here to 'watch the club hit the ball'.  Important to understand it's different to 'keep your head down' 

That helped me with a similar issue.  I was getting miles ahead of it and hitting massive blocks.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 14, 2015)

Where should your head be in relation to that line?


----------



## One Planer (Dec 14, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Where should your head be in relation to that line?
		
Click to expand...

At address? Against my right ear/cheek (I think).


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 14, 2015)

Get the video up.  I'm lost.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 14, 2015)

garyinderry said:



			Get the video up.  I'm lost.
		
Click to expand...

Dont have the vid' Gary, just stills.

If, at address, you were to draw 2 vertical either side of my head just next to my ears, the goal is to keep your head between the lines.

As an example. Look at the box around Louis head at address if you can just make it out.




Then at impact




Video here:

[video=youtube_share;Y8jqzfaw0VY]https://youtu.be/Y8jqzfaw0VY[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 14, 2015)

Head looks nicely behind the ball in the second pic.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2015)

Is the ball behaving and not moving left and right as much. If so I'd just concentrate on what you're doing rather than striding for something perfect. I'm aware of the irony of this but for 2016 I'm just looking to find a way to get it round without spending hours trying to chase something I can't get. Add in a better short game and I think it's the way forward. 2016 is the year of the Homer


----------



## Imurg (Dec 15, 2015)

Weren't you supposed to be thinking less............????


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2015)

Imurg said:



			Weren't you supposed to be thinking less............????
		
Click to expand...

Am I am. Not worrying so much about the why and how. Just getting on with it


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 15, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			2016 is the year of the Homer
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate, Fish has already blagged next year. 2017 is still free though if you want that one?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Sorry mate, Fish has already blagged next year. 2017 is still free though if you want that one?
		
Click to expand...

Not too hasty old mate, I was thinking of putting in a 2017 bid I'm just not sure who I hav to bribe in the bidding process


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 16, 2015)

Talk to/bribe Robin, the concept is his lovechild


----------



## Region3 (Dec 16, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Sorry mate, Fish has already blagged next year. 2017 is still free though if you want that one?
		
Click to expand...


Reminds me of....


----------



## Region3 (Dec 16, 2015)

As for the question - put something under the outside of your left foot and hit shots. That will teach your body what it feels like to not slide.

It only needs to be half an inch or so, I used a bit of wood broken off a pallet.


----------



## the_coach (Dec 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;ecTqi52lQ5o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecTqi52lQ5o[/video]


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;q3-UJoWULls]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3-UJoWULls[/video]


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 17, 2015)

2 great vids guys!

I particularly like the 'disclaimer' in the 2nd one about the solution not being applicable to everyone!

As for the OP... Looks better, but still seems to be work to do. That 'peel the shoulder' drill could well help!


----------



## the_coach (Dec 17, 2015)

OP - would look to earlier in the swing motion to help with the transition (which in lower body is all about ground pressure/force rather than weight shift or weight transfer) as what is/maybe able to happen from the top is a good bunch dependent on what's led into the top of the swing

if the 'turn away/upper body rotation' is a ways too flat it's very difficult to have the lead shoulder so lead arm move down without taking the head/upper body along too in that very first transition motion

the biggest area of flex bio-mechanically to the final piece of shoulder/chest turn to top is at the thoracic spine level junction + cervical (neck/head), the base of the spine much less flex there (as to why you see the kinda 'S shape' spine formation at the top in real good players - so the major creases across the 'lats' in the shirts ) 

if though the majority of 'turn' folks try to enable is from base of the spine the turn will always tend to be too flat 

so first left shoulder movement would look to be 'downwards' & rotating back - rather than just turning back level

the arms can if wanted too, still work to match the plane of the shoulders at the top - it's just that the shoulder plane would be little ways steeper - then it's a bunch easier to get the separation at transition on the ways down from the top & not take the upper chest/head with it towards target to be ahead of the ball position


----------



## One Planer (Dec 17, 2015)

the_coach said:



			OP - would look to earlier in the swing motion to help with the transition (which in lower body is all about ground pressure/force rather than weight shift or weight transfer) as what is/maybe able to happen from the top is a good bunch dependent on what's led into the top of the swing

if the 'turn away/upper body rotation' is a ways too flat it's very difficult to have the lead shoulder so lead arm move down without taking the head/upper body along too in that very first transition motion

the biggest area of flex bio-mechanically to the final piece of shoulder/chest turn to top is at the thoracic spine level junction + cervical (neck/head), the base of the spine much less flex there (as to why you see the kinda 'S shape' spine formation at the top in real good players - so the major creases across the 'lats' in the shirts ) 

if though the majority of 'turn' folks try to enable is from base of the spine the turn will always tend to be too flat 

so first left shoulder movement would look to be 'downwards' & rotating back - rather than just turning back level

the arms can if wanted too, still work to match the plane of the shoulders at the top - it's just that the shoulder plane would be little ways steeper - then it's a bunch easier to get the separation at transition on the ways down from the top & not take the upper chest/head with it towards target to be ahead of the ball position
		
Click to expand...

Is this basically starting down with the lower half while the upper half still coils?


----------



## the_coach (Dec 17, 2015)

for sure there has to be a sequence to the swing for sure the lower half  has to lead the transition - but it's millisecs in that sequence of  motion 

but what is real important to that - is the also the motion before

 in just how the upper body rotates - _so on what angle & particularly how & on what angle the shoulder plane rotates _which was more to my take as to why transition is proving a mite difficult to get down

if the lead shoulder doesn't _turn down_  to rotate back the spine tends to rotate from the base more to get near  a full rotation the hips have to overturn some leading to straightening  out the trail leg little ways too much - this movement tends to lock  out the whole spinal column more so all of it rotates as one, on one  angle which then tends to mean in transition soon as the motion to get  back to ball - everything goes together - upper body along with head  & lead arm all move forwards to target so the upper body gets ahead  of where it needs to be, lead arm gets stuck to body for too long, all  of which causes because everything is ahead delivery has to be some kind  of a flip release or flip roll release 

so upper body/head  getting ahead means it's not possible to then have from the lead armpit,  a straight lead arm, flat lead wrist inline with shaft at impact  (depending on ball position with irons means a good forwards leaning  strike, or with the forwards ball on tee for driver everything lead  armpit/lead arm/wrist/club still in a good straight line but delivering  an +AoA & with both iron/driver, the right arm still yet to  straighten so maximum speed strike efficiency)  

so if the  shoulder plane going back to the top is a little ways steeper you can  then get some separation between thoracic spine & lumber spine which  means you can stay in posture easier - which means given the lower body  starting down the lead shoulder can then separate away from the head  & the trail shoulder can rotate down & through - so through  impact the lead shoulder moving up as it rotates back without upper  body/head getting ahead of the ball


----------

